# Just Doing Some Trials



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

Just trying out links to files on my web site.

Geoff


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Good pictures Geoff


----------



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

yeah i think i am finally getting the hang of this Now.

Geoff


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I like the top picture,nice colour to the case in that one


----------



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

Alex

The case is a matt finish stainless steel.

geoff


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hey Geoff,

Good, clear pictures. Let's see some more.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Great pictures Geoff - keep up the good work


----------

